# Einzelne Spalten einer Tabelle exportieren  SQL DB )



## froeschel29 (27. Januar 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte in von einer Tabelle in meiner SQL DB nur die Daten aus 2 Spalten exportieren. 
Hab jetzt ewig gesucht und nix gefunden. Nich mal mysqldumper hat ne Möglichkeit.

Gibts da ne Löung dafür ?
Am besten unter phpmyAdmin


----------



## kuddeldaddeldu (27. Januar 2008)

Hi,

mit folgender Abfrage wählst Du alle Daten aus zwei Spalten:


```
SELECT spalte1, spalte2 FROM tabelle
```

In phpMyAdmin kannst Du das Ergebnis einer Abfrage exportieren (SQL, XML, CSV...).

LG


----------

